# Need identification



## BOTHWORLDS (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Jan 26, 2015)

Just looking for a manufacture


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2015)

Evans Colson I believe?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 28, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Evans Colson I believe?




My thoughts also.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 22, 2015)

58-62 Evans.


----------

